# كل ما تعرفه عن اجهزة العيون



## ibrahim el sayed (28 مارس 2011)

يعتبر مجال صيانة اجهزة العيون من المجالات التى يندر ان تجد فيها احدا من زملائك يعمل بها انا شخصيا اخترته عن قناعه بانه دقيق للغايه وملئ بالتفاصيل ولحبى فى هذا المجال سوف اكتب عن اقسامه واجهزته ويعيننى ربى على اضافة كتيبات الصيانه لانها فى منتهى الندره وارجو من من يستطيع ان يفيدنى فى كتيبات الصيانه ان يضيفها على الموضوع مشكورا, وسابدأ ان شاء الله من يوم الخميس 31-3


----------



## zima zima (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل فى مجال صيانه اجهزه البصريات والرمد
ولكننى اعتبر نفسى مبتدأ وارجو تزويدتى بكتيبات صيانه لجميع الاجهزه البصريه المختلفه
كما انى اواجه بعض مشاكل فى الاجهزه ولا اعرف حلها وقد اخترت هذا المجال لحبى الشديد
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
يمنع وضع وسائل الإتصال
ياريت يكون فيه تواصل يا باشمهندس
نلتقى قريبا


----------



## zima zima (14 أبريل 2011)

يا اخوانى مدراء المنتدى
انا اريد التعمق فى مجال صيانه اجهزه الرمد 
فكيف السبيل الى التواصل
انا اعمل فى هذا المجال واواجهه بعض المشاكل فى الاجهزه اثناء العمل
وقد قصدت من الاخ المهندس الفاضل التواصل حتى اتمكن من شرح المشاكل حيث انه فى بعض الاوقات احتاج تفسير وقتى وانا امارس العمل سواء فى المستشفى او فى بعض العيادات ويكون الوقت منقذا فى هذه الحالات
فلما تحجبون الايميلات او ارقام الهواتف


----------



## zima zima (17 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس
اشكرك على الرد
واشكر اداره المنتدى لتفهم الموقف
وارجو من الاخ الفاضل المهندس واناشده 
البدء فى شرح اجهزه الرمد وحلول المشاكل الدائمه الحدوث بها 
حتى يعم النفع على الجميع


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (17 أبريل 2011)

*اجهزة العيون*

ophthalmolgy devices diveded in to three types 

-clinics 
-investegation device 
-surgery device 

what patiant need 

- every patiant want to go to the ophthamology will pass this devices 
clincs 
slit lamp 
refarctor 
autorefractometer
tonometer
COLOR="Red"]this is in normal condition [/COLOR][/COLOR]
what is the slit lamp 
the slit lamp is a 
an instrument consisting of a high-intensity light source that can be focused to shine a thin sheet of light into the eye. It is used in conjunction with a biomicroscope. The lamp facilitates an examination of the anterior segment, or frontal structures and posterior segment, of the human eye, which includes the eyelid, sclera, conjunctiva, iris, natural crystalline lens, and cornea. The binocular slit-lamp examination provides a stereoscopic magnified view of the eye structures in detail, enabling anatomical diagnoses to be made for a variety of eye conditions. A second, hand-held lens is used to examine the retina.

انا هشرحها عربى 
الجهاز ده جهاز لرؤية ادق التفاصيل فى العين بواسطة لمبه هالوجين من اول القرنيه حتى الشبكيه طيب لو فرضنا ان الجهاز ده ممكن يعطل ايه اللى ممكن يعطل فيه انا هحط نفسى مكان الدكتور 
-الجهاز مش شايف منه حاجه 
يعنى مفيش نور او العدسه عليها عتامه او لاقدر الله العدسات اتكسرت جوه الجهاز 
مفيش نور 
الفيشه مكانها (نعم)(لا)
لا حط الفيشه 
نعم بص على اللمبه اتحرقت نعم خير وبركه غيرها 
لا حط طرفين الافو ميتر وقيس لو طلع الفولت اقل من اللى مكتوب على اللمبه
افتح الجهاز من مكان البورد لو عياده وبص على الفيوز
الفيوز سليمه يبقى مفيش غير المكان اللى بيتحط عليه اللمبه هتلاقى مكان نحاس هوه اللى بيوصل الكهربا للمبه غيره او تجيب صنفره خشنه وتصنفره وهيشتغل باذن الله 
اى حاجه فيها كسر نصيحه غيرها 
المشاكل دية الشائعه والباقى ممكن اقوله عند الطلب ونكمل ان شاء الله مع ال refractor المره القادمه 

اسف ان كنت غير مرتب ولكنها المره الاولى التى اكتب فيها موضوع ولذلك سوف اعتمد على اسئلتكم اكثر لاثراءه


----------



## ليدي لين (19 أبريل 2011)

بالفعل تجد ان هذا المجال نادر جدا والاقلية التي تعمل به


----------



## هناء الطقاع (19 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن مكونات الاجهزة


----------



## belal-alsharaa (24 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zima zima (25 يوليو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ومنتظرك يا راجل من بدرى
الله يعينك ويساعدك تكمل باقى شرح الاجهزه


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (26 فبراير 2014)

الموضوع مهم جدا وحتعمل خير لو تكمل الموضوع ..وياليت اذا تكرمت تحط فكره عمل الجهاز والبلوك ديقرام للجهاز


----------

